# H7 headlight bulbs



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

my better half's Kia eats a couple sets of headlights each winter. I used to grab them at Canadian Tire - two for around $40 I think. maybe $35... a single cheapie could sometimes be had for $18

I just ordered a pair off eBay from Hong Kong... *$1* +$1.29 shipping


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

As long as they're not those offensive blue lights that some people buy these days. Those things should be illegal.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

TRM,

They are called HID's (High Intensity Discharge). They are way better/brighter than halogens, last longer than halogens (if installed correctly), and are only about $80. for the entire setup.

And yes, they are available in H7. 

For the record, they _are_ illegal on most cars, as you must have a projector housing for them, and 95% of cars do not. Only the high end luxury cars usually have these headlight housings.

TRM, just make sure you stay behind me on the roads. That way, we will both win.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, those lights are very bad for other drivers. It's a purely selfish to do, enhance one's visibility, while diminishing everyone else's eyesight.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Aren't they putting HIDs on mid-range compact cars these days? I would hardly call those luxury vehicles.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I have HIDs and the cut off is much better than typical DOT headlamps. It's all in the housing like kaej says. Mine auto level every time I start the car and I can aim them electronically. Not to mention euro beam patterns are way better than NA DOT standard, but it has nothing to do with the brightness of the light

As for buying bulbs, I buy brand name online for a fraction of the Cdn retail price. I avoid Chinese knockoffs online because they are hit and miss.


----------



## canehdianman (Apr 7, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> TRM,
> 
> They are called HID's (High Intensity Discharge). They are way better/brighter than halogens, last longer than halogens (if installed correctly), and are only about $80. for the entire setup.
> 
> ...


My new KIA came with HIDs


----------

